# Baseband



## Lebossflo (18 Juin 2011)

Bonjour a tous, mon Oncle a un ipad 1 que je vais jailbreaker, le truc ces que je connais bien le jailbreake, mais que sur les ipod et iPhone, donc je voudrais savoir si la BaseBand peut être modifié sur un ipad 1 wifi (et pas 3G) au moment ou n le restaure avec tiny umbrella.
Merci!


EDIT: La base bande concerne que les iDevice équipé d'une carte sim en gros (donc 3G)


----------

